# Programming Altima SE-R Key Remote/Fab



## Jeffs3232 (Nov 12, 2008)

Does anyone know how to do this. I purchased a 2005 Altima SE-R and it didn't come with any remotes. I was able to get 2 remotes off of a 2005 Altima 2.5 Anyone have any experience or problems that I will run into since they are from a 2.5 and not a SE-R? Thanks!


----------



## sseat44 (Mar 27, 2009)

If you still need help, reply and I will walk you through programming Altima keyfobs


----------

